# Wer würde was spielen?



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

Gutn tag zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich hab mir eben mal nen paar gedanken zu nem thread gemacht der im wow forum rumgeistert, und bin natürlich auf ne idee gekommen. das Welcher-Promi-würde-was-spielen-in-wow kurz W-P-w-w-s-i-w-o-w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also zur idee. 
Der erste poster postet nen namen und der unter ihm antwortet dann mit ner rasse. 
Edit:Und man sollte begründen warum die person diese rasse und klasse ist.

zb. Ich würde Angela Merkel schreiben. (Post unter mir kähm dan zum beispiel folgendes.)

Zwergin schurke.Edit: Weil Angela Merkel hässlich wie eine Zwergin ist und uns allen das Geld wie ein Schurke aus der Tasche zieht.
 Und mit dem selben post. fragt der der geantwortet hat nach nem anderen Promi. 


Fangen wir mal an. 

welche rasse und klasse würde Oliver Pocher spielen?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Gnom Magier.



Wen wuerde Amy Lee (<3 Evanescence^^) spielen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Tauren Schurke.
Bill Kaulitz


----------



## Artherk (20. Oktober 2009)

vieleicht undead warlock?

was würde michael mittermeier spielen?


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> vieleicht undead warlock?
> 
> was würde michael mittermeier spielen?



Gnom Schurken. 


Was würde Guido Westerwelle spielen`?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Blutelf Priester.

Was würde Snoop Dog Spielen?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread ist so müllig ... schreibt wenigstens dazu, warum sie das spielen würden.
Ist ja pure Langeweile hier drin. o_O


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mal mit Mitspielen und dann eine Kritik üben, anstatt in jedem 2. Thread dein Gegacker zu verbreiten, Bloodlettling?


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Thread ist so müllig ... schreibt wenigstens dazu, warum sie das spielen würden.
> Ist ja pure Langeweile hier drin. o_O



Sind alle deine posts so sinnvoll wie dieser? Na dann GZ dafür das du noch net gekickt worden bist


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sind alle deine posts so sinnvoll wie dieser? Na dann GZ dafür das du noch net gekickt worden bist



Er hat doch recht,ein erklärender Satz würde das viel witziger machen oO


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sind alle deine posts so sinnvoll wie dieser? Na dann GZ dafür das du noch net gekickt worden bist



Kritik tut weh wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pflaster?


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Er hat doch recht,ein erklärender Satz würde das viel witziger machen oO



Stimmt.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

Geändert. Besser?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Peferkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Blutelf Priester.
> 
> Was würde Snoop Dog Spielen?



Ich mach ma weiter^^.
Die Bohnenstange = Untoter und Hexenmeister, wegen weiten Klamotten und so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (22. Oktober 2009)

Hast vergessen wem neues anzusetzen deswegen frag ich mal wieder in die runde:

Till Lindemann Was würde er sein?`


----------



## Tade (22. Oktober 2009)

Einen Ork-Hexenmeister, stark, männlich, diabolisch und immer für ein Spiel mit dem Feuer bereit! FEUER FREI!!!

Was würde Quentin Tarantino spielen?


----------



## Resch (22. Oktober 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Einen Ork-Hexenmeister, stark, männlich, diabolisch und immer für ein Spiel mit dem Feuer bereit! FEUER FREI!!!
> 
> Was würde Quentin Tarantino spielen?




Nen fetten Brutalen Orc Warri, aufgrund seiner nicht ganz so "friedlichen" Filme (an Kill Bill oder IBasterds denk^^)


Was würde Christian Pfeiffer ( Der idiot der Games die Schuld an allem gibt) spielen?


----------



## Mindadar (22. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Nen fetten Brutalen Orc Warri, aufgrund seiner nicht ganz so "friedlichen" Filme (an Kill Bill oder IBasterds denk^^)
> 
> 
> Was würde Christian Pfeiffer ( Der idiot der Games die Schuld an allem gibt) spielen?



Mhm spontan würd ich auf nen Troll Jäger tippen. Troll wisst ihr ja alle wieso (forentroll etc) und Jäger weil er halt auf der jagd nach leuten is die ihm sein glauben abkaufen.


Edit: Damn selbst vergessen wem zu schreiben...


Was würde Bud Spencer spielen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Tauren Krieger wasn sonst?!
Was würde Dirk Bach spielen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

zwerg priester.... klein und dick und lächerlich  habt ihr euch schonma nen lvl 1 zwerg priester angeguckt? brrr..

was würde Dio spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub dio würde nen undead rouge spielen, weil: groß, dünn, trägt auch gerne schwarze lederklamotten und hat so einen hauch finsternis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würde bam margera(jackass, viva la bam, ...) spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Mensch hexer, weiß ned warum

Was würde ALEA spielen?

(Saltatio Mortis) SABBER!!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Bam magera...
Nen Troll-Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für sein Ziel würde er sich auch den Hals brechen^^

Dido


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. Oktober 2009)

als erstes ist mir weiblicher Tauren Druide eingefallen :>

Was würde Jake Luhrs spielen?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> als erstes ist mir weiblicher Tauren Druide eingefallen :>



Daran dachte ich auch als erstes =)


----------



## Mindadar (26. Oktober 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> als erstes ist mir weiblicher Tauren Druide eingefallen :>
> 
> Was würde Jake Luhrs spielen?



Ich denke er wäre ein Mensch Krieger....ei8n sehr stürmischer kerl und krieger -> anstürmen...okay das klingt nach nem großen Fail meienrseits aber egal xD



Was Würde Jonny Depp spielen?


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

blutelf schurke... aber er zockt immer nur am piratentagXD

was würde Helmut kohl spielen?


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Undead, weil er häßlich ist, und Hexer, weil er nen Haufen scheiße Labert, wie Hexer

Was würde Jan w spielen?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

wer ist Jan W?


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

frag mich was leichteres^^


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

Google meinet es ist ein Sänger der deutschsprchige Lieder über Probleme usw. Gesellschaft singt?? Noch nie gehört aber egal, der Spielt ein Paladin von wegen Rächer mit dem Becher naja kein Plan.


Was würde Obama spielen?


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

Einen schwarzen Menschpaladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil er die Welt von ihren Problemen befreien/heilen möchte. Und weil er noch ein bisschen Damage braucht um Druck wegen Maßnahmen zur Gesundheitsreform auszuüben. Und ja, tanken muss er ja auch, um all die Anfeindungen auszuhalten. 

Was würde Uwe Boll spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

Uwe Boll würde ein Untoter Schurke spielen. Genau wie seine Filme Gammelt er vor sich hin, und wenn jemand etwas schlechtes über einen seiner Filme sagt, gankt er ihn so lange bis er dessen Meinung geändert hat.

Was würde Falco spielen?


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Falco? Eindeutig: Untotenschurke mit ner schwarzen Zickzackfrisur! Hauptsache ausgeflippt, durchgedreht und anders als die Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würde Albert Einstein spielen?


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Einen Hochelfen-arkanisten.
Bewegt sich in irgendwelchen verworrenen welten, von denen ich keine Ahnug hab xD


Wen wuerde Dr.Pest spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Dr Pest is doch n Otto sketch oder ??

_


----------



## Alion (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Einen Hochelfen-arkanisten.
> Bewegt sich in irgendwelchen verworrenen welten, von denen ich keine Ahnug hab xD
> 
> 
> ...


Die frage muss anders gestellt werden.
Von wem würde Dr. Pest gespielt werden?
Von Otto Waalkes. Und was würde Otto spielen?

Einen Draenei Paladin. Durch seinen DMG Output bringt er alle zum lachen und er reitet die ganze Zeit auf seinem Elekk / Ottifant durch die Gegend.

Was würde Dr. Best spielen?


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Die frage muss anders gestellt werden.
> Von wem würde Dr. Pest gespielt werden?
> Von Otto Waalkes. Und was würde Otto spielen?
> 
> ...




_
mm..Doktor Best wurde einen Gnom Schurken spielen

Da Gnome ja extrem Wissbegierig sind wurde er Top Moderne Zahn Pflege Produkte herstellen und einem Gleichzeitig das Geld aus der tasche ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wurde Didi Hallervorden spielen_


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Chuck Norris - Troll Hunter


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Chuck Norris - Troll Hunter




_(\_/)
(&#3232;_&#3232;
c(")(")&#65279; DAHHHHHHHHHHHH _


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dr Pest is doch n Otto sketch oder ??
> 
> _


Keyboard	Mark „Dr. Pest“ Szakul war eigentlich gemeint, aber egal^^
Nicht jeder kennt die apokalyptischen Reiter...leider.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

ich fang einfach wieder an:

Ronja Räubertochter


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Troll Schurke...kp wieso, kam mir 1. in den Sinn.

Meine Katze. (sie ist dick, schwarzweiß, faul und hat Angst vor Fremden).


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Tauren Healschami.- Fett und man muss nur 2 knöpfe knüppeln


Alkopop


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Orc Wrestler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2010)

Weil keinen neuen:



Blumio


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Zwerg Krieger.


John Wayne Gacy ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> John Wayne Gacy



Auch bekannt als 'Pogo der Clown'... hm...

Hm, vielleicht Gnom-Rogue oder Troll-Hunter, fällt mir zumindest als erstes ein.

Tom Cruise


----------



## spaten (26. Juni 2010)

Blutelf Schurke

beweise: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Helmut Kohl


----------

